

Q: Anybody knows what is the font used for code snippets in 'On Lisp'? - tzury

It is like courier new but nicer.
May you can tell by looking at it @ 
<a href="http://www.paulgraham.com/lib/paulgraham/onlisp.pdf" rel="nofollow">http://www.paulgraham.com/lib/paulgraham/onlisp.pdf</a>

======
tokipin
In Adobe Reader, Go to File -> Properties and click on the "Fonts" tab. It
should be one of those. Looks like a bunch of CMsomethingsomethings.

The best programming font I've found is Andale Mono, which is part of the
"Core Fonts for the Web" <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_fonts_for_the_Web>
which is available for free. It's a conservative font in that it takes up less
visual realestate than Courier, but I think because of that it's lighter and
easier on the eyes.

~~~
tzury
Adobe Reader? I don't know no Adobe Reader sir! Is it a proprietary software
you have on your laptop?

